# For PSU fan .. continued



## Skyh3ck (Jan 11, 2012)

A good read for PSU knowledge



Power Supply Reference: Consumption, Savings, And More : Power-Use Calculations


"Energy Star is an international standard for energy-efficient consumer products, including computers and power supplies. The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) introduced Energy Star as a voluntary labeling program designed to identify and promote energy-efficient products. The first products labeled in the program were computers and monitors. In the years since, Energy Star has become an international standard, and the label can be found on new homes, commercial and industrial buildings, appliances, office equipment, lighting, electronics, and more. Devices carrying the Energy Star logo generally use 20%–30% less energy than required by federal standards. In addition to Energy Star, many European-targeted products are labeled with TCO Certification, a combined energy usage and ergonomics rating from the Swedish Confederation of Professional Employees (TCO)."


----------

